# Normandie, Basse-Normandie, La Manche



## tayler_spin (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
fahre mitte sptember in die region, genauer gesagt nach Quettreville Sur Sienne (ca 18 km nordöstlich von Granville) und hätte da mal ein paar fragen. 
Ich hab vor spinnfischen vom strand, küste zu versuchen, boot hab ich leider keines zur verfügung. Bin in dieser disziplin (Meeresangeln) absoluter anfänger. Fische jetzt erst wieder seit ca. einem jahr intensiv, hauptsächlich rhein (frankreich). 
Ich war letztes jahr schoneinmal dort, hatt mir gut gefallen, ist wirklich eine schöne region. Dieses jahr werd ich ca. zwei wochen dort verbringen. 
Letztes jahr hab ich an einem tagesausflug auf einem kutter gemacht, typisches makrelenfischen für touristen:q
Als ausrüstung würde ich die normale spinnausrüstung für die heimischen gewässer verwenden, möchte mir nicht extra was neues kaufen. 
Hab zwei spinnruten eine 2,70 m wg 20-60gr und noch eine 2,10 m wg 15-40gr, sowie natürlich passende rollen mit geflochtener bespult. 
Hab auch diverse kunstköder, wie gufis, twister wobbler blinker etc. 

Jetzt zu den fragen:
1. Komm ich mit der ausrüstung aus?
2. Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche ködertipps geben?
3. Welche fische kann ich vom strand, küste aus fangen?
4. Brauch ich fürs meer eine angelkarte?

Zum naturstrand sind es nur etwa 5 min mit dem auto, zur nächsten größeren stadt (Granville) ist es etwas weiter, dort gibt es allerdings auch eine hafen und steilküste. 
Achja, meerforellenblinker und wobbler würd ich mir noch ein paar kaufen, sonst wollt ich aber nicht unbedingt mehr geld ausgeben.

So glaub das wäre erstmal alles!

Freue mich auf antworten! 

Mfg
Philippe


----------



## ragbar (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Normandie, Basse-Normandie, La Manche*

hallo philip!

also als erstes würde ich dir empfehlen, mal den thread:
angeln in frankreich,belle isle,golfe de morbihan hier unter angeln in europa zu lesen.
da bekommst du einen guten eindruck von dem,was das spinfischen im meer in deiner region gleichermaßen ausmacht.

zu deinem gerät würde ich dir eher zu deiner längeren rute-rolle-kombi raten,einfach um mehr wurfweite zu bekommen.

an fischen dürftest du vor allen dingen mit wolfsbarschen zu tun bekommen.
vielleicht meldet sich noch niklas bei dir,ich glaub der kennt auch die gegend ganz gut.

gruß
erik:a


----------



## tayler_spin (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Normandie, Basse-Normandie, La Manche*



ragbar schrieb:


> hallo philip!
> 
> also als erstes würde ich dir empfehlen, mal den thread:
> angeln in frankreich,belle isle,golfe de morbihan hier unter angeln in europa zu lesen.
> ...



Alles klar, danke erik. 
Werde die threads mal durchwälzen. Vielleicht werden da meine fragen beantwortet. 
Wollte halt wissen wie die erfolgsaussichten direkt vom strand aus sind und vor allem wie nah die fische am strand stehen. Meine wurfweite ist ja begrenzt. 

Mfg
Philippe


----------



## ragbar (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Normandie, Basse-Normandie, La Manche*

nochwas:
wenn du vom strand angelst,unbedingt wathose mitnehmen.

dann kann man noch ein paar meter mehr wurfweite rausschlagen.

aber: vor dem einsteigen ins wasser unbedingt ein paar würfe mit oberflächenködern wie chatterbeast von illex machen. manchmal halten sich fische auch im extermen flachwasser auf,besonders morgens und am späten abend,die tide berücksichtigt.
einige fischarten,mit denen du auch noch rechnen kannst:

hornhecht(ophie) und makrelen,sowie in felsigen bereichen auch lieu jaune (pollack)

gruß
erik#h


----------



## tayler_spin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Normandie, Basse-Normandie, La Manche*

Super, danke für die tipps! Dann werd ich mir wohl noch ne wathose kaufen müssen. Von dem illex werde ich mir evtl auch noch einen zulegen. 
Ich hab den rapala skitter walk salzwasser in 11 cm, ist denk ich mal ähnlich. Hat der illex chatter beast auch die typische walk-the-dog aktion?
Ansonsten kommen wahrscheinlich noch meerforellenblinker und -wobbler in frage?

Mfg
Philippe


----------



## ragbar (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Normandie, Basse-Normandie, La Manche*

hallo,
ja,der illex hat eine walk the dog-aktion und zwar par exellance.
zudem läßt er sich sehr weit werfen.
sehr gut ,in etwas tieferem wasser(1-4m) funktionieren auch köder wie der water monitor von illex oder auch der flutter stick von storm.
gruß
erik


----------

